
Becoming a SuperLearner – An interview with DHH - stanislavb
http://www.becomingasuperhuman.com/david-heinemeier-hansson-interview-real-life-superlearner/
======
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
brute force learning and high context switching penalty.

